# Found on the side of the Road.



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been passing up this log for a month now. Since I've gotten the planer for my birthday, I've been looking at every tree/bush while I'm driving around the bay for work. (I put on 40,000 + miles a yr.)
So , going thru Mare Island Navel Base thats all but condemed, I stopped to check this log someone tossed to the side of the road. I flipped it and a bunck of beetles were under it. It looked ok, was pretty dry and the bark was coming off easly... But I left it.

It's rained since then. Yesterday since we had a clear no rain day I buzzed to Dublin to pick up some doors I'm going to make a tool cart out of. I told my wife about it as we were comeing up to it and she said "Get it"... so I did. 



















Thinking that it may end up in the wood pile, cut the broke end off. It looked pretty spongy but was hard. At the chain saw cut. 



















I found a good chunk. and run it thru the band saw and sander to see whats up. 

Hey, Not bad. 




















Now, this is where you guys come in, What the heck is it? looks like some kind of scrub oak. but it's kinda soft for that. maybe some kind of pine? 
What ever it is, it's going to be a couple nice Jewlery boxes :yes:. If I can get enough good wood out of it. 




























Oh,
Another question. How would you go about cutting it?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice find. Looks like Maple to me.












 









.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice find. I just picked up some large branches or small logs when I went hunting. I'm trying to find stuff to turn. I'm no expert but maybe you can get some turning blanks and or pen blanks if your into turning. other then that I will wait to see what other advise you get.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like maple to me also. Nice spalt going on there!


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*maple*

Looks like some nice silver maple with some curl on that one fork. Nice Find!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys :thumbsup:

How do you think I should cut it up? 

Slab it out to get the widest board? Cut it thru the biggest crotch? 
Buck the top off to get a good log to slab out then do the same with the 'limbs' (work them as logs? ) 

I could take some 360 deg. pics of it tomorrow. 

You guys ever see that cartoon where they spin a log down to one single toothpick? ... I dont want that to happen :laughing:.


----------

